# boot partition locked?



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I appear to be unable to mount my boot partition RW
attempts to install TWRP or upgrade moboot all fail
if i attempt to install TWRP it wipes out CWR
attempts to install TWRP or moboot via CWR also fail.
everything else appears to be fine, i can install/upgrade new roms. just nothing in the boot partition.
also if i attempt to use a root app to delete files from /boot that also fails.
any ideas what might cause that and how do i fix it?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dvader said:


> I appear to be unable to mount my boot partition RW
> attempts to install TWRP or upgrade moboot all fail
> if i attempt to install TWRP it wipes out CWR
> attempts to install TWRP or moboot via CWR also fail.
> ...


You really don't want CWM and TWRP installed at the same time, it takes up too much room in the Boot folder. Why don't you just use GooManager to install TWRP.
Tap the three dots in the upper r/h corner and run the install script. I don't believe you can install Moboot via CWM or TWRP, you have to use ACMEInstaller2. Just put the moboot.zip in the cminstall folder and run the install. Are you trying to update to Moboot 0.3.5?

To make changes in the Boot folder, you have to use a file browser that has root permissions. Rom Toolbox is one. You make changes in the boot folder at your own risk, you could brick your tablet.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You really don't want CWM and TWRP installed at the same time, it takes up too much room in the Boot folder. Why don't you just use GooManager to install TWRP.
> Tap the three dots in the upper r/h corner and run the install script. I don't believe you can install Moboot via CWM or TWRP, you have to use ACMEInstaller2. Just put the moboot.zip in the cminstall folder and run the install. Are you trying to update to Moboot 0.3.5?
> 
> To make changes in the Boot folder, you have to use a file browser that has root permissions. Rom Toolbox is one. You make changes in the boot folder at your own risk, you could brick your tablet.


Thanks for the reply - however you may have missed some of what i said.
I do not want to install CWR and TWRP at the same time, i tried to install TWRP with goo mgr and it failed.
there are CWR flashable zips out there to install TWRP and moboot, but those also failed.
I did indeed try a file browsers with root permissions. that also fails
I have not tried ACME installer to update moboot or replace CWR with TWRP, i was hoping for an android based solution, but if i have to go the ACME route i will.
thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dvader said:


> Thanks for the reply - however you may have missed some of what i said.
> I do not want to install CWR and TWRP at the same time, i tried to install TWRP with goo mgr and it failed.
> there are CWR flashable zips out there to install TWRP and moboot, but those also failed.
> I did indeed try a file browsers with root permissions. that also fails
> ...


Probably the reason all these attempts to install fail is because you don't have enough room in your "boot folder". Check how much space you have in that folder. Have you been playing around with other roms like Bricked, CN, AOKP? There is probably leftover ulmage files from those roms taking up space in the boot folder. 
You said you are unable to mount your boot folder r/w. Use Rom Toolbox and you won't have that problem. The boot folder is only 30mb in size. If you don't have at least 5 to 6mb available, updating WebOS will most likely fail, installing TWRP in place of CWM will fail. Do you have a Moboot background installed? Mine takes up 1.03mb space. You can also look for a file named update.uimage or uimage.update, can't remember which, that can be deleted to make space. It is put there during a WebOS update and is no longer needed after the update.

Which file browser did you try. Root Explorer requires one change the folder from w/o to r/w to have access. ES File Explorer requires changes in settings to get access to protected folders. Rom Toolbox just does it without requiring anything.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I tried es file explorer and i was unable to delete or write anything new to the boot partition (i made the setting change in the options)
I *think* i tried rom toolbox and it also failed, but i could be making that up.. I'll give it a try again when i get home tonight.
(btw - every other folder/partition works fine (RW) with ES file explorer)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

dvader said:


> I tried es file explorer and i was unable to delete or write anything new to the boot partition (i made the setting change in the options)
> I *think* i tried rom toolbox and it also failed, but i could be making that up.. I'll give it a try again when i get home tonight.
> (btw - every other folder/partition works fine (RW) with ES file explorer)


Only certain folders are write protected. Rom Toolbox Lite has root permissions all the time.


----------



## mnoram (Oct 13, 2011)

I have this same problem often. Here is the only thing I can figure out to get /boot rw again. Might be more convoluted than it needs to be but I got nothing else

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Fixed. This may be simple for most folks but some of us need a little help.[/background]

adb shell
fuser -m /boot/

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fuser might give a PID# of processes using the partition. If so then do the kill otherwise skip to umount.[/background]

kill -9 PID#
umount /boot
mount -t ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk0p13 /boot

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]At that point it was remounted as writeable and I could change default, boot order etc[/background]


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mnoram said:


> I have this same problem often. Here is the only thing I can figure out to get /boot rw again. Might be more convoluted than it needs to be but I got nothing else
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Fixed. This may be simple for most folks but some of us need a little help.[/background]
> 
> ...


I'm sure this looks simple to you, but most folks that come here for help won't have a clue what you are talking about. You must program in Linux a lot, most of us have never seen a Linux command. I'm not even sure what you are trying to do here. The guy that started this thread incorrectly referred to the boot folder, which one can see using an app like root explorer or Rom Toolbox, as the boot partition. If you read my two previous posts, I explained how to change files in the boot folder using Rom Toolbox or another file browser with root permissions.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

mnoram said:


> I have this same problem often. Here is the only thing I can figure out to get /boot rw again. Might be more convoluted than it needs to be but I got nothing else
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Fixed. This may be simple for most folks but some of us need a little help.[/background]
> 
> ...


Thanks!! this did the trick for me


----------



## mnoram (Oct 13, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I'm sure this looks simple to you, but most folks that come here for help won't have a clue what you are talking about. You must program in Linux a lot, most of us have never seen a Linux command. I'm not even sure what you are trying to do here. The guy that started this thread incorrectly referred to the boot folder, which one can see using an app like root explorer or Rom Toolbox, as the boot partition. If you read my two previous posts, I explained how to change files in the boot folder using Rom Toolbox or another file browser with root permissions.


You are giving me too much credit!  
The problem is that even using root explorer, rom toolbox, es file explorer etc... the /boot folder (which is technically a partition) will NEVER allow writes, modify, delete, anything. It won't even let you change permissions on the /boot folder. Its stuck as read-only somehow. I tried everything I could find in these forums before I started trying linux commands. 
My post was formatted better so that the actual commands were in code boxes but i lost that somehow. I know its asking a lot for people to type commands on faith but it works. 
First commands (fuser...) sees if some other program is using the /boot folder which would block our changing it to read/write or remounting it.
Next commands kills that program and then remounts the /boot folder as read/write. As to what the -t and what not are doing I have no idea. Found that in another thread.


----------

